# Polnischen Fischereischein Übersetzen bzw anerkennen



## seba (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo


ist es möglich polnischen fischereischeinschein zu übersetzen bzw anerkennen? Habe am  Freitag ein Angler getroffen der meinte das man den polsnischen fischereischein hier in deutschland anerkennen kann? stimmt das? Ein kollege von mir hat ein polnischen schein,will den hier übersetzen lassen. Wird er anerkannt?


----------



## Purist (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Polnischen Fischereischein Übersetzen bzw anerkennen*



seba schrieb:


> Wird er anerkannt?



Wenn dein Kollege hier keinen Wohnsitz hat, ist das u.U. möglich, allerdings sind die Regeln dazu Ländersache und wohl überall etwas anders.


----------



## seba (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Polnischen Fischereischein Übersetzen bzw anerkennen*

Hallo



mein kollege woht hier im deutschland und hat auch ein festen wohnsitzt hier in de.


----------



## Locke4865 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Polnischen Fischereischein Übersetzen bzw anerkennen*

ist aber gebürtiger Pole? Oder


----------



## seba (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Polnischen Fischereischein Übersetzen bzw anerkennen*

zwar im Polen geboren, hat aber seit paar jahren deutschen paß


----------



## mathei (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Polnischen Fischereischein Übersetzen bzw anerkennen*

denke nein. wenn hier die länder die scheine untereinander schon nicht anerkennen, warum dann einen polnischen


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Polnischen Fischereischein Übersetzen bzw anerkennen*



> hat aber seit paar jahren deutschen paß


Also "Neudeutscher",dann wird er auch wie andere Deutsche, die Fischerprüfung machen müssen, um hierzulande angeln zu dürfen!
Ich glaube nicht dass die sich bei der örtlichen Behörde,weil dort muss er ja seinen Jahresfischereischein holen,sich auf son Konstrukt mit der Übersetzung eines Polnischen Angelscheins einlassen?
Da würde ich dies erst mit der Behörde abklären, bevor er noch Geld für ne beglaubigte Übersetzung ausgibt!

Jürgen


----------



## olaft64 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Polnischen Fischereischein Übersetzen bzw anerkennen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da würde ich dies erst mit der Behörde abklären, bevor er noch Geld für ne beglaubigte Übersetzung ausgibt!
> Jürgen


 
Das wäre auch für mich der einzig sinnvolle Weg. Ggf. mit dem Landesfischerei-Verband sprechen.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Locke4865 (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Polnischen Fischereischein Übersetzen bzw anerkennen*

ich denke mal auch das er nicht um die Prüfung rum kommt
mit polnischen Pass hätte er in Sachsen den so genannten Ausländerschein beantragen können der ist aber zeitlich befristet
und nicht um schreibbar
bei meiner Frage war der Hintergedanke "Führercheinturismus"|kopfkrat


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Polnischen Fischereischein Übersetzen bzw anerkennen*



seba schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> ist es möglich polnischen fischereischeinschein zu übersetzen bzw anerkennen? Habe am  Freitag ein Angler getroffen der meinte das man den polsnischen fischereischein hier in deutschland anerkennen kann? stimmt das? Ein kollege von mir hat ein polnischen schein,will den hier übersetzen lassen. Wird er anerkannt?



Frage mal da nach, soweit ich informiert bin funktioniert das.
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/index.php


----------

